
Experts find iPhone text-message security flaw - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/07/31/BUFC191NCG.DTL
======
jacquesm
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=734469>

